
Turn your reading lists into a beautiful personal newsletter - piotrgrudzien
https://www.itemsy.com/
======
michannne
Cool concept aside, the scrolling behavior on this site is not one I would
copy.

~~~
piotrgrudzien
Thanks! Would you go for a continuous scroll rather than step by step
presentation?

~~~
michannne
Yeah, continuous scroll with fade in is the standard. Odd scrolling behaviour
like this only frustrates me when trying to scroll and it snaps back to the
original position. If you're going for a step-by-step flow, it should use tabs
or something similar, instead of modifying standard scroll behaviour, just my
$.02

